# (pink:tage) +0.0092 (1,150.00%)



## JustAGuy (Feb 5, 2012)

Sorry, I'm pretty new to trading, so I don't understand this at all... it is just bugged out? Or is there an explanation for this?

http://www.google.ca/finance?q=PINK:TAGE


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

It's a penny stock, and someone bought 15,000 shares today driving the price from 0.0008 to 0.01. Penny stocks are illiquid, volatile, and generally gravitate towards their intrinsic value of zero. The 1150% "gain" is a falsehood, no one could buy yesterday and sell today locking in that profit.


----------

